# Cockatiel Lost all tail feather?



## Tristanfoss (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay, so i accidently step on my Cockatiel tail when he was walking!
I'm so sorry i feel like a bad person.
but will he ever grow his tail back like he lost everyone single one when i step on it. Their one only some blood in one shaft of the feather just one
The other were just clean. is he going to be alright?


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

If that was the only blood I wouldn't worry since he stopped bleeding. I would discourage letting your bird on the floor in general, although I know that can be difficult if they aren't abiding your rules lol!

His tail feathers will grow back, so don't worry! It will take some time so he'll look like a dork for awhile. My bird broke off her tail feathers (just by walking around and not minding her butt) and they are coming back now.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't worry the tail feathers will grow back. My youngest boy has to tail, because he's too clumsy. It'll take time as stated he'll look a little funny.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Birds have the ability to release their tail feathers when they're trapped. It is a defense mechanism so if a predator tries to capture them by pouncing on their tail then they can get away.

It will grow back within 6 to 8 weeks.


----------

